# Verifying work experience for tree trimming (d49)



## goodolboy (Jan 29, 2013)

I am 22 years old and have been working for myself as a tree trimmer since I was 16 years old. I began by just trimming a few small trees here and there. I have progressed over the years and have really learned the art of tree trimming. I now trim all types of trees, big and small, and consider myself to be a true professional. I have worked completely for myself these past 6 years and have taught myself everything I know. Now that I am getting older, I am looking into becoming a legit licensed contractor. Now here is my major problem: how will I be able to verify my experience? Since I am not a licensed contractor, I have not paid any taxes over the past 6 years I have worked trimming trees. I have several licensed contractor friends (also tree trimmers) who have no problem verifying my experience, but if my application is investigated by the CSLB how will I be able to prove it? Will I get in trouble for doing work that only a licensed contractor is legally allowed to do if I am investigated? Please help me out; I am just a young hard working man who is looking to become a legit contractor. Thank you. 

P.S. I live and have performed all of my work in California.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

goodolboy said:


> I am 22 years old and have been working for myself as a tree trimmer since I was 16 years old. I began by just trimming a few small trees here and there. I have progressed over the years and have really learned the art of tree trimming. I now trim all types of trees, big and small, and consider myself to be a true professional. I have worked completely for myself these past 6 years and have taught myself everything I know. Now that I am getting older, I am looking into becoming a legit licensed contractor. Now here is my major problem: how will I be able to verify my experience? Since I am not a licensed contractor, I have not paid any taxes over the past 6 years I have worked trimming trees. I have several licensed contractor friends (also tree trimmers) who have no problem verifying my experience, but if my application is investigated by the CSLB how will I be able to prove it? Will I get in trouble for doing work that only a licensed contractor is legally allowed to do if I am investigated? Please help me out; I am just a young hard working man who is looking to become a legit contractor. Thank you.
> 
> P.S. I live and have performed all of my work in California.


Should have been paying your taxes, and been licensed. Wouldn't really say professional if you didn't do that for six years.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

goodolboy said:


> I am 22 years old and have been working for myself as a tree trimmer since I was 16 years old. I began by just trimming a few small trees here and there. I have progressed over the years and have really learned the art of tree trimming. I now trim all types of trees, big and small, and consider myself to be a true professional. I have worked completely for myself these past 6 years and have taught myself everything I know. Now that I am getting older, I am looking into becoming a legit licensed contractor. Now here is my major problem: how will I be able to verify my experience? Since I am not a licensed contractor, I have not paid any taxes over the past 6 years I have worked trimming trees. I have several licensed contractor friends (also tree trimmers) who have no problem verifying my experience, but if my application is investigated by the CSLB how will I be able to prove it? Will I get in trouble for doing work that only a licensed contractor is legally allowed to do if I am investigated? Please help me out; I am just a young hard working man who is looking to become a legit contractor. Thank you.
> 
> P.S. I live and have performed all of my work in California.


Well not paying your taxes and doing work unlicensed, not sure that's very professional. Look at what you stare requires to become a contractor for the work that you do.


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 29, 2013)

Tylerwalker32 said:


> Should have been paying your taxes, and been licensed. Wouldn't really say professional if you didn't do that for six years.


When I say I am a professional, I mean in terms of knowing my job and knowing how to do it well. I do consider myself to be a journeyman. I am an experienced worker, not a trainee, and am fully qualified and able to perform my trade(tree trimming) without supervision. Since I started at the age of 16, how would I have been able to become a licensed contractor? and with that said, how would I have been able to pay taxes? I am barely eligible to apply for a license this year since I now have 4 years of journeyman level experience (I would not consider myself a journeyman the first 2 years of working as a tree trimmer from the ages of 16-18). I was on my own at 16 and was looking for any means to survive. Do you know any other 16 year old kid that started working for themselves? Probably not. With that said, it is a little unrealistic to say I should have been licensed and been paying taxes. There are not many kids my age that actually want to work. I work hard everyday and am very proud of myself for being successful. Its not like I am some 40 year old man trying to 'beat the system', just a young man looking to become legit and legal.

The point is, I am looking to become a licensed contractor now and am looking for any advice on how I should go about verifying my experience. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated! 

Also, I do not understand how someone can put down on the application that they are 'self-employed' because it implies that they are performing work that should be done by a licensed contractor. Since you must have 4 years of journeyman level experience in the trade you are applying for how can you legally be self employed for that period of time without a license? How does this work? I would really appreciate an explanation to this since I would consider myself to be self employed. Thank you for your answers in advance! 
[/U]


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

goodolboy:

Don't be discouraged by anything you read here, your family can provide plenty of self-employment doubt. 

If you've got the experience you say you do, you should not have any problem getting your license. Don't let the licensing board intimidate you.

Plug away. Nothing worth having ever came easy.

Joe


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

I love the high moral ground some people take on here. Is being licensed and paying taxes the right, truely professional thing to do?

Yes, of course.

I'd be willing to bet the majority on here have cut a corner or two when they started. Nobody's worked under the table or paid cash? What about the old schoolers, some true artisans, who worked before legal age or went unlicensed, uninsured, @ least some point in their career. 

And not to single them out, but even my generation (30 yo)?!

My goal is to start out on my own this year. So far, I've formed a LLC, but that's it. I sincerely want to do it right.

Is it tempting to cut corners? Absolutely, I'm human. Is the risk worth it? For me, not really. I am close to a contractor who wasn't insured and caused major damage to a customers home.

It ruined him and his rep. He works as a production framer in a town 30 min from here now because of it.

It may be like starting over for you to have credible experience. Six years and you're just now coming to this? Why not 18, 19, 20?

Since that ship has sailed, get your specifics in order, go out there and show 'em you're a bad @ss, 22 year old trimmer! :thumbsup:


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

You have every right to be proud of what you've accomplished. I don't know california laws and regulations , so I can't give you the proper advice you 're asking for, but I can tell you, I believe you're on the right track! Good things will come your way! :thumbsup:


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

goodolboy said:


> The point is, I am looking to become a licensed contractor now and am looking for any advice on how I should go about verifying my experience.


The short answer is that your experience will speak for itself if anyone asks you anything about tree trimming. Interestingly enough, we know much more about our trades than we think we do. We only realize that we know what we know when our knowledge is tested or challenged. Like for instance if I was a potential customer, you wouldn't have any problem with answering these 5 questions:

1. When/how often should my trees be trimmed?
2. How will you trim my tree without killing it?
3. What are the risks of me trying to do this myself?
4. Do you have your own tools or will you need to borrow any of mine?
5. What is your policy for cleaning up and managing the debris?

Only an experienced tree trimmer can discuss these issues without being nervous or sounding "scripted."

I wouldn't sweat it. If they reject your application, they are obligated to tell you exactly what is required and you'll be able to get it. There are so many hacks, foreigners, scam artists, etc. who manage to get contractor licenses. There is no reason why you can't get yours.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

Tylerwalker32 said:


> Should have been paying your taxes, and been licensed. Wouldn't really say professional if you didn't do that for six years.


I wouldn't call you a professional either.


----------



## Erik_the_red (Jun 24, 2012)

sounds like you need to investigate other web sites:

[URL="www.arboristsite.com"]www.arboristsite.com[/URL]

probably a better idea for what you've been doing:whistling


----------



## Erik_the_red (Jun 24, 2012)

F#*%*#($*%&#*@@(#($*@#*&%^@(*#&%^*(&#^%

www.masterblasterhome.com

that should work, this site is a little nicer to people


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Good point, Erik. While reading through this thread I've seen no evidence that the OP has any actual training as an arborist. It's all well and good to be able to hack limbs off trees without killing yourself, but there's a heckuva lot more to it than that.

Bottom line, state licensing requirements are what they are. The fact that you've been illegally flying under the radar for several years has no relevance to why you should be granted a license without jumping through the same hoops other folks are required to.


----------



## HmBuilder2 (Jun 25, 2010)

This guy posted the same thread under business, :Ca. License"
on Contractor Talk..
It got my blood boiling when I read it...So had to respond on that thread


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

cabinetsnj said:


> I wouldn't call you a professional either.


Never said I was.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

goodolboy said:


> I am 22 years old and have been working for myself as a tree trimmer since I was 16 years old. I began by just trimming a few small trees here and there. I have progressed over the years and have really learned the art of tree trimming. I now trim all types of trees, big and small, and consider myself to be a true professional. I have worked completely for myself these past 6 years and have taught myself everything I know. Now that I am getting older, I am looking into becoming a legit licensed contractor. Now here is my major problem: how will I be able to verify my experience? Since I am not a licensed contractor, I have not paid any taxes over the past 6 years I have worked trimming trees. I have several licensed contractor friends (also tree trimmers) who have no problem verifying my experience, but if my application is investigated by the CSLB how will I be able to prove it? Will I get in trouble for doing work that only a licensed contractor is legally allowed to do if I am investigated? Please help me out; I am just a young hard working man who is looking to become a legit contractor. Thank you.
> 
> P.S. I live and have performed all of my work in California.


I realize that I came off as an A hole in my first response. My apologies, I know where your coming from, I googled about licensing for tree trimming in Cali, came up with some info on requirements. You have learned a great skill, so good luck to you. Again my apologies.


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 29, 2013)

HmBuilder2 said:


> This guy posted the same thread under business, :Ca. License"
> on Contractor Talk..
> It got my blood boiling when I read it...So had to respond on that thread


I came to this forum for help on how to get my license so I can start paying taxes and doing everything by the book...I did not come here to be scrutinized about not paying taxes and not being licensed. You should be glad that I am looking into becoming legit instead of continuing to work under the table. Everyone has to do what they have to do to survive and for me that was trimming trees at a young age. Now that I am getting older I realize that I need to contribute to society and do everything legally, but putting me down is not going to solve the problem. So instead of saying what I should be doing or what I should have done, why don't you actually answer the questions I have about getting my license. This is a forum where people are suppose to help each other out with the questions they have, not a forum for grown men to express the anger they have built up inside of them. Don't you have anything better to do than to go on a crazy rant over the internet at some kid you don't even know? Take a chill pill dude....RELAX, BREATH, COUNT TO TEN!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

See if any of this helps you:

http://www.cslb.ca.gov/resources/formsandapplications/applicationfororiginalcontractorslicense.pdf

http://www.cslb.ca.gov/Applicants/ContractorsLicense/ExamApplication/

D49 - Tree Service Contractor
California Code of Regulations
Division 8, Title 16, Article 3. Classification
A tree service contractor prunes trees, removes trees, limbs or stumps (including grinding) and engages in tree or limb guying.


----------

